# Tug Ahoy vs. TLC tugger?



## BlessedMommy2006 (Dec 7, 2007)

Anybody know about the pros and cons of these restoration devices? I noticed that Tug Ahoy is 3x more expensive than TLC. Is it better?


----------



## lovemybubus (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know the difference but am very interested in hearing from someone who does!


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

There is a restoration sticky at the top of this forum that has tons of good reviews and info on devices. I'd recommend the TLC Tugger any day but that's just because 1. my experience of Ron Low (the manufacturer) is that he is an intactivist of great integrity and 2. I have a crush on him







:


----------



## CrowTRobot (Sep 1, 2008)

I've been using a TLC Tugger for over four months now and I LOVE it! It's very effective, easy to use, comfortable, and well worth the money, in my opinion.


----------



## Raelynn (Apr 7, 2007)

My DH has the TLC Tugger and we've had great customer service from Ron and my DH really likes it and has seen great results too.


----------

